# Questions from a newcomer



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello, everyone. In a month's time, I will be coming to Paphos in search of a long-term rental in a nearby village. I hope someone may be able to assist with the following questions:

1) I am looking for a quiet, clean 2 or 3-star hotel in Paphos itself, as I will not rent a car on this visit. Any recommendations? The guidebooks (well out of date, unfortunately) indicate that Axiothea, Kiniras, New Olympus and Park Mansion may be possibilities.

2) I have found many Paphos-based letting agents via the web, but know nothing of their reputations. Any recommendations, either good or bad?

3) I have spoken to a few agents by phone. One said that all the agents 'have the same properties on their books', so you need only speak to one or two agents. I am sceptical, but maybe this is true?

4) Re a long-term rental, I will be seeking a very quiet, relaxed location, as green as possible, with some local amenties. I will have a car. I am equally happy to live among Cypriots or expats. Given the heat of the summer, I am considering the villages in the foothills, but are they really cooler? For example: Koili, Tsada, Kathikas, Stroumpi?

5) I am a single, female UK citizen (no dependents), not yet drawing a pension I am NOT assuming I will be able to work in Cyprus. I will be living off my investment income. When you apply for permanent residency, what income must you must prove in my situation?

Everyone in this forum seems so generous in giving information to newcomers. Many thanks in advance.

Dana


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Dana 
Welcome to the forum  I am afraid that I can't help with your questions, but, I do know there are many people on the forum that I am sure will be able to give some help to you and I am sure they will be along very soon.
All I will say is good luck with your search and I hope all goes well for you. 
Best Wishes 
Pam.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

blueparrot said:


> Hello, everyone. In a month's time, I will be coming to Paphos in search of a long-term rental in a nearby village. I hope someone may be able to assist with the following questions:
> 
> 1) I am looking for a quiet, clean 2 or 3-star hotel in Paphos itself, as I will not rent a car on this visit. Any recommendations? The guidebooks (well out of date, unfortunately) indicate that Axiothea, Kiniras, New Olympus and Park Mansion may be possibilities.
> 
> ...


Veronica


----------



## artcyprus (Aug 5, 2011)

*Some answers at least*

Hello Dana.

Here are some answers at least:

1) I am looking for a quiet, clean 2 or 3-star hotel in Paphos itself, as I will not rent a car on this visit. Any recommendations? The guidebooks (well out of date, unfortunately) indicate that Axiothea, Kiniras, New Olympus and Park Mansion may be possibilities.

_The Park Mansion has closed down. The Kinyras is a good option, and is located right in the centre of what used to be the main shopping street in the centre of Ktima (upper Paphos)._

2) I have found many Paphos-based letting agents via the web, but know nothing of their reputations. Any recommendations, either good or bad?

3) I have spoken to a few agents by phone. One said that all the agents 'have the same properties on their books', so you need only speak to one or two agents. I am sceptical, but maybe this is true?

_You can also look in the online editions of the Cyprus Weekly, an English language newspaper in Cyprus. This will at least give you a sense of current prices, and many of the agents advertise there too. The newspaper is reproduced in full as a PDF, including the Classified section with rentals. If you go to the Cyprus Weekly website (search for Cyprus Weekly on Google) scroll down the page until you see a "Current Issue" and small picture of the Classified Section. Click on the picture of the Classified section and it will open up._

4) Re a long-term rental, I will be seeking a very quiet, relaxed location, as green as possible, with some local amenties. I will have a car. I am equally happy to live among Cypriots or expats. Given the heat of the summer, I am considering the villages in the foothills, but are they really cooler? For example: Koili, Tsada, Kathikas, Stroumpi?

_I think I would opt for Kathikas out of these. A lovely village, it is self contained but not absolutely isolated, and there are nice cafes and restaurants that would not be intimidating for a woman on her own to go into for a coffee or glass of wine. Imogen's Inn there is a good place to eat or have a drink.
_
5) I am a single, female UK citizen (no dependents), not yet drawing a pension I am NOT assuming I will be able to work in Cyprus. I will be living off my investment income. When you apply for permanent residency, what income must you must prove in my situation?

_None. If you are a UK citizen you are also a European Union citizen so you have the right to settle in any other European Union country without proving you have savings or an income. However if you plan to stay longer than three months you must register as a resident. You can be fined for not doing this, and also denied hospital services and suchlike.

You are also entitled to work in Cyprus, again this is because you are a EU citizen, but do register as a resident first or you can again be fined. And bear in mind there are not many jobs in Cyprus at the moment.



With Regards._


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Many thanks to everyone who has replied so far. It's a great help.

Dana


----------



## Susiecy (Feb 1, 2011)

Ooohhh those hotels are from donkey's years ago ...... Not wanting a car why not stay at kings hotel nice small & close to everything - my experience agents will tell you anything to get the deal - look around & ask expats - word of mouth might find a real gem of a property. Villages good for summer but limited public transport system - frost & snow in winter in homes designed to be cool for aummet


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,
When I was over property searching, I stayed at the Hotel Veronica in Kato Paphos, the bus stop is almost outside and you are on the doorstep for bars and restaurants etc.

If you are going to be over for the 21st April and you can manage to get there, perhaps you would benefit from attending our Spring Meet Up at the Bonamare Beach Bar on the airport road at Timi, the service bus runs to and from the airport and the bar is on the left hand side going down to the airport. You will meet expats either living here already or like yourself, in the process and will give you an opportunity to do a fact finding session.!
Have a look at the thread at the top of the page for info.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I second Kathikas as a place to live if you want to be a bit farther out/up and cooler however, in the summer no matter where we are we need air con. and no matter where we have been in winter central heating or an assortment of fireplace, gas heaters, radiators etc are needed. The places just do not stay warm enough in winter or cool enough in summer.

The New Olympus hotel is about 60 years old now and last time I passed by Axiothea it had a lot of cobwebs and leaves on the front steps and was closed. The Kinyras is kind of quaint and has a nice courtyard where we have stopped in for a coffee but have not seen the rooms. It is a good location in town as it is close to shops, restaurant and a taxi and bus stop. 

As for rental agents, I would call as many as you want as nearly all agents for rentals or sales have the possibility of having at least a few exclusive properties that no other agent will have although many reputable and established companies do work together and help each other out.


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Geraldine, thanks for mentioning the Spring Meetup. I would like to come, but I could not find the thread you mentioned. Maybe there is a way to direct me to it? I will look into the Hotel Veronica as well.

Thanks to Art for mentioning Cyprus Weekly and for his comments on Kinyras, to Susie re Kings Hotel, and to everyone else for their help. Maybe I will see some of you at the Meetup. I really appreciate all the guidance.

Dana


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Dana, to find the thread got to the top of the home page and you will see the 'Spring Meet Up' thread on the right hand side.

I'll put you onto the list! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Spring meet up thread is in the Mouflon, which is our general chit chat lounge.
You will find the Mouflon lounge at the top of the page above all the other threads.


----------

